# Return to the Moon - El Vy



## cboyne (Feb 17, 2013)

I heard 'Return to the Moon' by EL VY on the radio a few weeks ago and thought it sounded pretty great and was surprised I had not heard it before because it sounded like a real hit and it was clearly from the 80's...

Then I heard it again and again and again and realized it is a new song!

It sounds great but it really doesn't sound like it is from this era- this is probably why I like it.


----------

